# Problem mit Benq GL2250 , no cable conncected



## tycho1 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute

Habe ein Problem mit meine neuen Benq GL2250  Monitor, erscheint immer die Meldung  " NO cable connected" wenn ich den Monitor mit HDMI Stecker an die Grafixkkarte GTX970 angeschlossen haben
und den Rechner boote.    
Scheint ein bekanntes Problem bei diesen Monitoren zu sein.
My new BENQ monitor arrived but when i plug in my hdmi cable from the GPU to Monitor it says no cable connected on screen ? - BenQ - Displays

Der Monitor funkioniert ansonsten, ich  hab mit meinem alten Mainboard  angeschlossen wellcher einen VGA  Anschluss hat,  d
Mein jetzigen  Mainboard hat kein VGA Anschluss mehr, auch die Grafikkarte nicht.

Meine Komponenten, BenQ GL2250,  GTX 970, Asus  M5A97 R2.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Das steht da, weil der Monitor keinen HDMI Anschluss hat.
Also müsstest du ja eigentlich nen Adapter haben.


----------



## fipS09 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab den gleichen Monitor und der hat noch nie gezickt mit Adapter. Laptop, WiiU, Xbox One funktioniert alles problemlos :S


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht hat der DVI->HDMI Adapter (oder wird ein DVI->HDMI "Kabel" verwendet) ein Problem.
Hast du beim Monitor im Menü denn keine Funktion den "Eingang" per Hand zu wählen? Also so auf DVI umzustellen.

Warum hast du den Monitor denn nicht per DVI angeschlossen.
Oder hat deine GTX 970 kein DVI? Ich dachte immer das die GTX 970 fast alle noch nen DVI-Anschluß haben?


----------

